# how often to feed???



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i have only one red belly and i was wondering what are some different types of food i can feed it and how often?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd rather live fish! Two of them daily!

Not so cheap but healthier!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL...why did put how often to feed as a poll choice? You can feed mice, feeders, shrimp, worms, krill, beefheart, fish filets. These are just a few....theres many others


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

the rb is 2 inches longi heard they can eat mice how big should he be to feed him a mouse


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think a lone redbelly will ever eat a mouse, unless you raise him to be really agressive and nasty (which I doubt can be done intentionally).

I noticed that my reds usually do not start attacking and eating a large food item on their own: they all close in on it, and one after the other chases it for a while, trying to bite and injure it, so it gets weakened. And the frenzy needed to take down a larger prey only starts when the prey is wounded and weakened... My reds usually are pretty nervous hunters, and a slight movement from a feeder is often enough to drive them off for a while, although what they lack in pure bloodthirsty-ness, they compensate with perseverance (again, these are my observations!!!)

This is about feeders: I usually give them shrimp and smelt, offering small pieces at a time, to minimize the frenzy and the risk of them injuring each other (perhaps not as cool, but I don't want my reds to injure each other unnecessarily).
I feed mine once a day, usually between 9 and 10 pm. When they were still babies, I fed them 3 times a day, so they could grow fast, but I gradually reduced that when they grew larger.

Oh, and one more tip: next time you want to post a question, select the "New Topic"-button, instead of the "New Poll"-button


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I feed my pygos every other day, my rhom every 3 days and my little spilo every day. I dont think there is really a wrong answer to feeding frequency; they will eat if they are hungry.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed every other day


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When they are that small I feed them everyday to every other day.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Someone needs a lesson on how to post a poll here.







Its all good. I feed once a day.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I feed once a day, but your water will need to be changed more often to keep the tank clean.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I grab a handfull of feeders before I go to work, throw 'em in each tank, and clean up after what they dont finish when I get home.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If you use small fish...it´ll be nothing to clean up!

I always have at least 20 little danios or plattys...

Daily, my P's eat 2 or 3 of them (each one)!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

umm next time hit the "new topic" icon, instead of the "new poll" one,


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i useualy feed them every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Feed one day then not the other and so on gives them a chance to digest and get hungry again. can grow very fast this way.
MAD


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea but they dont eat that much.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

hum thats wierd, why not?
MAD


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i feed my 4 cariba and 1 red every other day


----------

